

Vim made easy: how to get your favorite IDE features in Vim - sdfx
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/05/vim-made-easy-how-to-get-your-favorite-ide-features-in-vim.ars

======
solutionyogi
OR get Vim in your Visual Studio. <http://viemu.com> I think getting Vim in VS
is much better option because I can't live without Resharper. Now I get best
of both the worlds!

~~~
w1ntermute
On that note, you can also emulate Vim in Eclipse:
<http://eclim.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
sreque
Although not free, I find the plugin at viplugin.com to integrate far better
with Eclipse. Eclim to me feels like I'm running two separate applications,
vim and eclipse, and they don't seem to play together very well. The
implementation of the viplugin.com emulation layer isn't nearly as good as
actual vim, but the eclipse integration more than makes up for it.

On that note, if you prefer netbeans to eclipse, the jvi plugin for netbeans
is much better than the eclipse vi plugin and I very rarely miss a vim feature
when using it, and it's completely free as well. I really wish there were
something as good as the jvi plugin available for eclipse, as eclipse is more
feature-rich for java projects.

------
mrduncan
Another which I'm surprised wasn't mentioned - NERDTree
(<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1658>) will give you a tree
view of files and folders.

~~~
igorgue
I love NERDTree as a matter of fact I got it mapped to <F3>[1] (it only works
on Linux and Windows)

[1]: map <F3> :NERDTreeToggle <CR>

------
mapleoin
the colorscheme being used is oceandeep:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=368>

in case you were wondering...

------
itodd
I can't believe they talked about MiniBuffExplorer and didn't mention Vim 7's
tabs.

~~~
graywh
Why? Because you think Vim's tabline is a replacement for :ls<CR> ? I talk to
a lot of people trying to use Vim's tabs the way other editors use tabs--to
list the open files--but it doesn't always work.

~~~
itodd
I don't think it's a replacement for :ls<CR>. I simply think it is worth
mentioning both in an article called "Vim made easy...".

~~~
graywh
Sorry. That's what I assumed since you compared tabpages to MiniBuffExplorer.
MBE does what a lot of people think the tabline should do, but doesn't.

~~~
asb
Definitely. At first I made the mistake thinking that tabs were there to help
me manage my buffers (and used them for this purpose, remapping :e to :tabe),
but it turns out that instead they're just workspaces, which isn't what I
actually want most of the time. I use buftabs
(<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1664>) to display the list
of open buffers in the status line, and map the right and left arrows to
:bnext and :bprev.

------
jasonkester
All I want is CTRL+C and CTRL+V, and to not have to type I before I can edit
anything. Is there any way to tell the thing to simply behave like Notepad so
that I can edit some text?

~~~
ori_b
All I want is for my car to behave like walking. How can I replace the
ignition key with tying shoelaces?

Vim is really a crude programming language for text manipulation, more than
anything else. Trying to use it like notepad throws out more or less all the
reasons you would have for using it.

(As a side note: there are wrappers around it that try to do what you want.
see 'evim' or 'cream')

~~~
jasonkester
Both evim and cream appear to be GUI wrappers for vim. I'm hoping for the
opposite: a usable text editor for SSH sessions. I mean really, if you have
access to a GUI environment, why would you use something as primitive as vi?

Know of anything that would fit the bill?

~~~
ori_b
nano or pico, perhaps?

